# Tinnitus (ringing in the ears)



## Katy Bug

Has anyone experienced this during pregnancy? My right ear has felt clogged for about 2 or more weeks now. Just woke up one morning with it like that. I believe it to be Tinnitus and it is extremely annoying. It's like coming home from a really loud rock concert and laying down in a quiet room. Like you can "hear noise". Now when I talk or hear others talk I hear an echo. The other ear seems fine but I have experienced some weird noises in that one as well.

I was shocked to find online that Tinnitus can in fact happen due to pregnancy and also stress (which I think is the biggest contributing factor). I don't think there is a time where I am not stressing over something. 

Has anyone had this during their pregnancy? If so, what did you do to help it? I did go to an ear and throat doctor but he couldn't give me any meds due to my pregnancy, so he gave me nasal spray because he said I had a bit of an infection but he also said it would go away on its own. I've only used the spray once and don't know if I should keep using it. Advice??


----------



## rachw16

Hey I don't have much advice sorry, but my dad suffers with tinnatus and I know how awful it can be bless you!

I'v heard that low iron during pregnancy can cause tinnatus, or just a ringing in the ear.
Have you been checked for amenia?

Hope it goes soon for you!
x


----------



## rachw16

anemia I meant to put haha not amenia!


----------



## Preggies

I have weirdness in my ears during pregnancy and I never have low iron. Mine doesn't last long though. I notice that it gets worse if I eat too much in once sitting or have too much salt. This also makes me dizzy. It almost sounds like a roaring in my ears sometimes. I guess it's just hormones because this happens only while pregnant.


----------



## Leesa4

Hey I don't have any advice either, but I have been experiencing this. Ever since the beginning of this pregnancy. I was searching for this on the internet which led me to this site. I read the thing about low iron or anemia, I don't know how true it is cause I haven't been to the dr yet. I am about 9 weeks along and I go monday. I also read that it could be the increase in blood volume in your body. I will def be asking my midwife monday. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

i have this too, i got blurred vision too the other nt, i went to get checked out but they couldnt find anything serious wrong so thats why i think its linked to my ears.
i do have low iron, not dreadfully low, just a little below average.
mine is normally much higher on the average scale so for me it has gone down by a good bit. i dont have any cure im afraid, im loking for something to help it myself :)
i was gonna go to doc tomor but im not sure if there is any point, i dont think they will give me anything anyway .


----------



## Memphis

I have had this in my right ear for 2 to 3 weeks now. I am getting used to it a bit but will be very happy when it subsides!


----------



## Emma867

Hi there

You can still be referred to ENT (Ear Nose & THroat) for a check up or here in the UK you have a Balance Clinic or Tinnitus Clinic. 

Nasal spray is usually only effective after prolonged use (I use one for Sinus problems), again the ENT consultant will discuss this with you.


----------



## Kanichen34

Just wanted to say I have had tinnitus for as long as I can remember so for me it is 'normal' - but if it 'spikes' (the volume or pitch changes) it is still damn annoying!

Obviously no experience of curing it as for me there is no cure (short of bursting my ear drums and going deaf - no thanks) but I thought I'd give a tip for coping. Try not to be anywhere silent. For me as long as there is something to listen to, any form of back ground noise, I can't hear the tinnitus. Obviously this is hardest when trying to sleep - so something like a fan or a radio on super low should help.


----------



## mannymoo

I had blocked and ringing ears throughout the second trimester. I asked my ob/gyn and he said it is totally normal in pregnancy and often as a result from water retention and the swelling of the vessels. Glad to report that it seems to have gone away since I got to the third tri. Hopefully yours goes away soon too but my doc did say that it could last until birth.


----------



## embeth

I had this on and off during my last pregnancy, got really stressed about it at first! Which makes it worse as you focus on it, went to the doctors as also had funny little things in my vision..it was all just normal pregnancy stuff, went eventually. I can sympathise as i went through a period of having to listen to music through headphones it drove me so mad! Nothing to worry about though xx


----------

